# molly



## char85 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi im new at this and i brought a pair of mollies yestoday and 1 was already pregnant she has a squarish belly and dont know what to do.
I have a variaty of fish in the tank.

How do i stop the fry from being eaten as i dont have a seperate tank to put her in. I have read some of the posts, so what is a breeding net and box

I would be very grateful if someone could help as the mother looks ready to drop
Thanks


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a breeding trap, it hangs inside your tank...
http://www.aquariumguys.com/breedingtrap1.html

Personally I don't use them because I feel the mothers get to stressed out, but as a last resort and you don't have any other tanks (BYW a gal gar would work) They will suffice. But get the mother out of there just as soon as she is done. And adding a small plant (live or silk) will help her feel more comfortable, but don't use plastic, as in those tight quarters, she may cut herself on it. 
Good luck & have fun


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

continuing on sues great response i dont personally use a net at birth but have one in there and when she gives birth scoop the fry into it. however if you have a well planted aquarium odds on some will make it


----------



## char85 (Jul 16, 2007)

ok thankyou both for your help they were really helpful


----------



## char85 (Jul 16, 2007)

just an update. I bought a breeding box yestoday and put her in it last night and within 2 hours she was giving birth, a total of 52. But my male molly got hold of her, so will she be pregnant again? Also how long do i have to leave the fry in the box before can let them out and get rid of a few. Do the petshops buy them, if so how much roughly do they give for them
Thanks


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

yes it is most likely she will become pregnant nothing you can do about that. mollys can hold sperm for up to 6 months.

they can be released when they are big enough not to be eaten. but not before the are 2 weeks old. id try just one when you think they are ready and see how it goes.

some fish stores may buy them but i dont know how much for however the size will generally be the size which you see them in the shop

hope this helped


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where I live pet stores give wholesale price (usually around half what you pay) in in-store credit (full retail). Its not going to be profitable, but at least you can get the parents some more food.


----------



## char85 (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks alot for ur help its very useful


----------

